# JD and other brands colors of paint in Wally World



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

While in Wal MArt a while back looking for some spray paint to paint my wifes Harbor freight windmill, I noticed they had Implement pait in spray cans which were made by Krylon. Hmmmmmm only $2.97 a can for Krylon paint that is supposedly JD Green, or Yellow and Ford Blue and Grey etc. Pretty cheap as compared to buying the paint from a dealer at anywhere from $8 to 9 dollars a can. I took a chance on some JD Yellow and Green, and some FordNH Grey and Blue. Got home and gave em a try. They match perfectly. I touiched up some areas on my Ford 1720, and some places on the JD mower deck. I knmow overall time will tell, but Krylon is a first class company and I have had great results with their paints before. Fast drying and it is not apt to run or stay sticky like some other brands. My next favorite brand is Plasiti Kote. I wound up painting her windmill JD green and yellow.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I had heard some rumors of these cans before, Chipmaker... Thanks for taking the time to test em out (guinea pigging it for the rest of us) ig: -------- It is a great deal and perfect for light touch-up work. Thanks for sharing. 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They also have them in qt cans, They also have International Harvester red at the wal-mart here.
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats good to know.I have a lawn cart needing repainting.I just might sand it down and turn it into a Johndeere.Wonder if it would be worth more if I wanted to sell it some day


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Wonder if it would be worth more if I wanted to sell it some day *


Probably would !!!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

That's about all I use on smaller projects anymore. Although I've never actually tried to match any colors I have much better luck with it than Rust-O-Leum. No runs, no drips and no errors or bubbles. I thought I was paying $.97 a can though. I'll have to check....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am lucky. The paint on my Ingersolls can be gotten ANYWERE. Chevy orange engine paint ia a perfict mach for my two. Pluss It takes high heat also.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I am lucky. The paint on my Ingersolls can be gotten ANYWERE. Chevy orange engine paint ia a perfict mach for my two. Pluss It takes high heat also. *


 Ya, And I heered that high heat paint works great on snow-plow blades.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

So now I can buy another less expensive brand of lawn tractor at sears and then run across the street to Wally world for green and yellow paint... and save about 2400 on my new Deere!

:idea:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I alway thought a DYT4000 would look like a LX series Deere if it was green and yellow.However after you took it for a test drive.It would still be a Sears Craftsman.I nice tractor however not a Deere not even close.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> * Ya, And I heered that high heat paint works great on snow-plow blades. *


Well Yes, yes it does. Rebuilt an old blade last year for my 224, and the paint held up GREAT.


----------

